# Extending range of RC65RX remotes (HR21/24 w/ internal ant.)



## rickb1293 (Jan 11, 2011)

I am using RC65RX remotes in IR and RF modes to control HR21 and HR24 receivers located in a media closet. The receivers feed three HDTVs via HDMI and a 4X4 true matrix switch. The HDTVs are controlled in DTV IR mode via Speakercraft SmartPath irc 3.0. I also backdoored the HR24 output to three SDTVs via the SVideo output and an RF Modulator backfed into the home RG6 distribution system. All SDTVs are controlled by remotes in the AV1 RF mode. New IR Receivers for the SpeakerMaster system could be added in the SDTV rooms but they cost around $50 a piece. 

The IR remotes work flawlessly but the RF remotes have a limited range of about 30 feet. My old DISH system had an external remote antenna but the HR21 and HR24 both have internal antennas. The home is already wired for extended UHF remotes via series antenna stubs in the attic. Does anyone have a fix for extending the remote RF range using the existing components or maybe a cheap RF repeater?


----------



## Abesmith (Jan 28, 2011)

Search amazon for. next generation remote control extender
I have used this successfully with my 65rx
Disappointed in the range without this Addon
Dish definitely has it over direct here. Could also be my own programming errors


----------

